# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Shree Venkatesh opinions

## edinzx

My supplier swears by them that they are the best today. I had results but nothing special. I feel like I got more from Galenika and Axio. 

Also is it allowed say where do you buy? Naps looks good with prices and discounts, hardly anyone else offers that much but some say they are not good.

----------


## almostgone

Yes, you can post a source name. Posting contact information like web addy's, email address, or contact information is against the rules.

Shree Venkatesh d'bol worked very well for me.

----------

